# Has Becky Lynch gotten more muscular?



## savior2005

I look at her now, and she seems a lot bigger than she was when debuted in nxt. Not that she looks bad, hell she's extremely fit. But it seems like she has put on quite a bit of muscle mass.


----------



## Dolorian

Crossfit Lynch


----------



## savior2005

Im relatively new to the forums, so I may have put this thread in the wrong section, so if possible, can a mod move it to the smackdown section?


----------



## Afrolatino

Yes, she looks like the modern strong woman she is...
She could break Taylor Swift and Christina Aguilera in half with her powerful thighs.
A fireball of a wrestler indeed.(Y)


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

she's a little more buff than when she first got to NXT. It's not a bad thing, It's a good thing.


----------



## Gimme More

For me personally, I think she looks so fuckin' sexy right now!


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

I miss Becky's abs:frown2:
Member


----------



## Kostic

Them shoulders though.


----------



## Spike

Yes, and she looks incredible for it.


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY

She got hotter


----------



## nyelator

she is moving up in my list up to thirteenth


----------



## savior2005

ya she looks much better. i like a little thickness in women. its weird (altho hot) to see someone as small as alexa bliss dominate a amazon bodied women like becky


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

I'm surprised someone else noticed. :lol With that being said, fit chicks = best chicks, so I totally approve of Becky's slight bulk up. :yum:

On a slightly unrelated note, while Dana is still a total babe to me, I'm rather curious as to why her physique hasn't been able to get back into the swing of things even though she and Becky are both on the road.


----------



## Darren Criss

Afrolatino said:


> Yes, she looks like the modern strong woman she is...
> She could break Taylor Swift and *Christina Aguilera* in half with her powerful thighs.
> A fireball of a wrestler indeed.(Y)


If she wasn't fat


----------



## nyelator

BASEDBAYLEY said:


> She got hotter


She is in the top fifteen now for me


----------



## Dibil13

She's a fair bit bigger than in NXT, yeah. Less defined around the torso but her arms and shoulders have definitely gotten more muscular. Becky fluctuates a lot though. Some weeks she looks pretty average then other weeks she's really big. She looked crazy ripped in that wwe.com interview just after Backlash.


----------



## dashing_man

Just listened to her podcast with Stone Cold. She's been into crossfit and I think every women in the industry should be asked to do crossfit because it builds strength and stamina


----------



## savior2005

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> I'm surprised someone else noticed. :lol With that being said, fit chicks = best chicks, so I totally approve of Becky's slight bulk up. :yum:
> 
> On a slightly unrelated note, while Dana is still a total babe to me, I'm rather curious as to why her physique hasn't been able to get back into the swing of things even though she and Becky are both on the road.


glad you noticed too. im surprised that becky's mass gains were discussed every before on the forums, when they are so noticable. especially when u compare her now to her days in the independent scene. i saw a thread on smackdown section of the forums of how ambrose supposedly got more buff and decided to make a thread for becky.

also, if possible, maybe ppl can post some before and after shots of beckys gains, for those who don't see it.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

nyelator said:


> She is in the top fifteen now for me


Is Sasha in the top 100? I say Becky by sometime next year will be in your top 10.:beckyhi


----------



## savior2005

she should dye her hair red again.


----------



## nyelator

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Is Sasha in the top 100? I say Becky by sometime next year will be in your top 10.:beckyhi


Maybe so I mean is their 100 
Well do you want me too list them out?


----------



## emm_bee

Aye she has, she used to be a wee slip of a thing back when she was Rebecca Knox in the indies, she mentioned in a podcast not long after she retired back in 2006/2007 that she got into bodybuilding and stuff to build up that strength because she was pretty wiry.

She looks much better for it, it has to be said, as mentioned above she's really embraced Crossfit and I believe works with the same coach that Rollins uses out in LA, I think it was him that actually recommended the whole thing to her. 



Dibil13 said:


> She's a fair bit bigger than in NXT, yeah. Less defined around the torso but her arms and shoulders have definitely gotten more muscular. Becky fluctuates a lot though. Some weeks she looks pretty average then other weeks she's really big. She looked crazy ripped in that wwe.com interview just after Backlash.


That's what life on the road will do to you; if you're travelling those long hours and don't have as much time to work out on stuff then fluctuations will happen. Happens to quite a few of the girls and the lads too. When you're at the PC full time you have the time to do all that stuff, whereas on the road you really have to work hard to cram it in, especially if you've got a media appearance to do as well which quite a lot of the roster do for local promotion.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

BOULDER SHOULDERS BABY !


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

savior2005 said:


> glad you noticed too. im surprised that becky's mass gains were discussed every before on the forums, when they are so noticable. especially when u compare her now to her days in the independent scene. i saw a thread on smackdown section of the forums of how ambrose supposedly got more buff and decided to make a thread for becky.
> 
> also, if possible, maybe ppl can post some before and after shots of beckys gains, for those who don't see it.


I didn't make a topic about it though, since I reckoned it wasn't topic worthy. :lol But yeah, I fully approve of Becky's musculature.

Dean-O doesn't look that different at all, although maybe his waifu @Ambrose Girl can further clarify that for you. 8*D


----------



## savior2005

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> I didn't make a topic about it though, since I reckoned it wasn't topic worthy. :lol But yeah, I fully approve of Becky's musculature.
> 
> Dean-O doesn't look that different at all, although maybe his waifu @Ambrose Girl can further clarify that for you. 8*D


u should see what the ambrose fanatics are saying about him in the ambrose thread, which is in the smackdown section of the forums. they swear that he got more buff. i didnt see that so called bigger ambrose, and so they told me to get outta the thread.

but back to topic, can ppl post some before after pics of becky? or maybe pics of her showing her power, or thickness of muscle mass?


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

nyelator said:


> Maybe so I mean is their 100
> Well do you want me too list them out?


No you don't have too. Just tell me if Sasha's Above or below Nicole Bass or Luna.


----------



## Bramer

LOL? I don't think this is a thread worth making. No difference at all.


----------



## nyelator

ThEmB0neZ said:


> No you don't have too. Just tell me if Sasha's Above or below Nicole Bass or Luna.


Oh shit I guess so still don't find her attractive and I will just because
1. Alexa Bliss
2. Maryse
3. Liv Morgan
4.Mandy Rose
5.Carmella
6.Nikki Bella
7.Emma
8.Brie Bella
9. Trish Stratus
10.Lana
11.Eva Marie
12.Summer Rae
13.Becky Lynch
14.Dana Brooke
15.Kelly Kelly


----------



## Dibil13

savior2005 said:


> glad you noticed too. im surprised that becky's mass gains were discussed every before on the forums, when they are so noticable. especially when u compare her now to her days in the independent scene. i saw a thread on smackdown section of the forums of how ambrose supposedly got more buff and decided to make a thread for becky.
> 
> also, if possible, maybe ppl can post some before and after shots of beckys gains, for those who don't see it.


2014









Last month (I think) 









There's probably better examples but that's what I found from a quick search


----------



## savior2005

dam she looks extremely beautiful wit red hair

and it seems like her additional mass is helping her do better power moves.


----------



## BigRedMonster47

She definitely looks more muscular than when she first debuted


----------



## TD Stinger

She's always had a musuclar build from what I've seen and honestly a woman with muscle (just not too much) is hot to me, as you can probably tell by my sig.


----------



## savior2005

TD Stinger said:


> She's always had a musuclar build from what I've seen and honestly a woman with muscle (just not too much) is hot to me, as you can probably tell by my sig.


not as rebecca knox or in her nxt debut. I think a pics were posted on the previous page. For example, her arms and back are huge and cut as seen in the end of this gif:


----------



## Sure Umm

I always notice her pecs. She has really defined underarms, lol.


----------



## savior2005

Sure Umm said:


> I always notice her pecs. She has really defined underarms, lol.


I know what u mean. her arm muscles pop out when she moves her arm around, as if she has too much muscle.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

If you want Before and After your best bet is the Becky Megathread(The GOAT thread)






















































Oops how did that get there?>


----------



## savior2005

wait wtf, ppl call becky flat chested, but it seems like she isnt. maybe she wears a pushup bra?


----------



## Godway

She looks fucking GREAT, I don't know what anyone's talking about. She's lean and cut more so than she is "jacked". Still very feminine looking. It's good, she looks like he has a legit fighter's build. These past few weeks she's put an emphasis on looking sexy, and it's worked in a big way. 

If/when she turns heel, she'd rock that evil sexy chick look.


----------



## savior2005

Godway said:


> She looks fucking GREAT, I don't know what anyone's talking about. She's lean and cut more so than she is "jacked". Still very feminine looking. It's good, she looks like he has a legit fighter's build. These past few weeks she's put an emphasis on looking sexy, and it's worked in a big way.
> 
> If/when she turns heel, she'd rock that evil sexy chick look.


uhh everyone who posted on this thread agrees with u. everyone thinks that here additional mass makes her look even sexier, and i agree that she has a legit fighter's build. its a damn shame they have her get dominated in every match (altho it is kinda hot). She will be very dangerous when she one day turns heel.


----------



## Reotor

:damn


----------



## JonLeduc

She's absolutely amazing.

I think she's even more credible as a champion because of that. I think she's taller and bigger(muscular) than any of the other girls on Smackdown.

Not every girls should do Crossfit. EVERYONE should do Crossfit.


----------



## Acezwicker

Becky is going for a fit but feminine look with the build of a fighter. I noticed she is getting more sexier and less of the girl next door look since the brand split. I think with the way she's marketed seems to be that Women find her strong, attractive and empowering. Kids like her fiery, quirky personality and find her funny. Men find her attractive and pretty good in the ring.


----------



## savior2005

Ya its funny, imo she has a far better look than charlotte and sasha and even bayley, yet her push is far below theirs. u would think that she is the roman reigns of the group in a way (in the she is considered "da look". Maybe vince doesnt like her hair color or voice.


----------



## Sincere

To me she has an ideal amount of muscle--enough to make her look fairly sculpted and strong, like an actual wrestler as opposed to just a slim/fit model, but not so much that she looks roided up or masculine.


----------



## savior2005

Sincere said:


> To me she has an ideal amount of muscle--enough to make her look fairly sculpted and strong, like an actual wrestler as opposed to just a slim/fit model, but not so much that she looks roided up or masculine.


This is definatly how becky is. she's not like chyna at all, but she's also not like michelle mccool or carmella, who are too skinny. she has enough muscle to throw around the other girls without looking huge.


----------



## tommo010

Becky could be the new Glamazon :becky


----------



## savior2005

tommo010 said:


> Becky could be the new Glamazon :becky


If only she had the booking and push that beth had.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

savior2005 said:


> Ya its funny, imo she has a far better look than charlotte and sasha and even bayley, yet her push is far below theirs. u would think that she is the roman reigns of the group in a way (in the she is considered "da look". Maybe vince doesnt like her hair color or voice.


Well she's foreign and has accent and no famous relatives:Out so no push for her:coke


----------



## savior2005

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Well she's foreign and has accent and no famous relatives:Out so no push for her:coke


dam i forgot about the lack of relatives. its sad that being foreign hurts u like it did to becky and others (like wade barrett and cesaro)


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

the only thing that would make her hotter thsn she already is, a more bubbly buttthat's just my opinion.


----------



## Lothario

No but she has gained weight. It's concentrated around her thighs and it looks great on her. She carries it well.


----------



## savior2005

MonkasaurusRex said:


> the only thing that would make her hotter thsn she already is, a more bubbly buttthat's just my opinion.


it would, but that would be outta her hands. still, for someone who lacks tits (controveral) and ass, she is still one of the hottest divas.


----------



## bagodking

hate the bloomers she wears to the ring
would love to see her in some sort of tights, but then its a unique get up


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

savior2005 said:


> it would, but that would be outta her hands. still, for someone who lacks tits (controveral) and ass, she is still one of the hottest divas.


She is definitely hot no argument here


----------



## The RainMaker

People have way too much time on their fucking hands.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Probably so, yeah.

She's hella toned, and thick in quite a few places. Certainly not complaining, she looks great, and legit too.


----------



## J-B

I'd love to touch her Delts :trips5


----------



## Sufferin Succotash

HHH would push her to the moon if she roided up like Chyna. Then bang her brains out


----------



## MillionDollarProns

Yes :yum:


----------



## In Punk We Trust

I never used to find her attractive but lately she's been looking so hot :banderas


----------



## THE HAITCH

Becky deadlifts 300 pounds.

The Haitch loves his women strong-uhh.

Becky ignites a straight fire inside The Haitch's pants-uhh.

:becky :Tripslick


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

She's a gym rat. You can check her out on instagram. She even follows me!!! But, she posts non-stop lifting and nutrition pictures. She's bound to add muscle if she's as legit as her profile comes off.


----------



## Mr. Socko

She was effectively retired before NXT so it probably took her awhile to get back to ring fitness before she could put on any extra mass.


----------



## savior2005

Eddie's Sandwhich said:


> She's a gym rat. You can check her out on instagram. She even follows me!!! But, she posts non-stop lifting and nutrition pictures. She's bound to add muscle if she's as legit as her profile comes off.


what's her instagram? i dont wanna end up following some random becky fan instead of the actual becky.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

savior2005 said:


> what's her instagram? i dont wanna end up following some random becky fan instead of the actual becky.


beckyltnchwwe - it's got the certified check mark next to it.:wink2:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

She's fit as fuck and an all natural lass. :becky


----------

